# TUG landing page suggestion



## VegasBella (Apr 7, 2013)

Since it seems to be TUG member consensus, maybe it would be a good idea if TUG had an entry page for any unrecognized IP address visiting the website. The entry page (landing page) would say:

"IF YOU JUST BOUGHT A TIMESHARE FROM A DEVELOPER WITHIN THE LAST 10 DAYS AND YOU ARE HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS WE STRONGLY SUGGEST THAT YOU RESCIND. READ YOUR CONTRACT CAREFULLY AND FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS ON HOW TO RESCIND EXACTLY. FOR ALL OTHER TIMESHARE RELATED ISSUES PLEASE ENTER TUG NOW."

If this landing page existed, it would give the adivce that most tuggers seem to think is the most useful advice TUG has to offer and it would do it right away in a clear manner that could not be ignored by newbies. That way, tuggers could save their (virtual) breath for discussing the more interesting issues of timesharing... the areas in which there's far more of a variety of opinions. And these discussions could move forward on the assumption that every tugger has heard the advice to rescind developer purchases.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 7, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




VegasBella said:


> If this landing page existed, it would give the adivce that most tuggers seem to think is the most useful advice TUG has to offer and it would do it right away in a clear manner that could not be ignored by newbies.


That 1 piece of advice is still the essential & most important part of _The Wisdom Of TUG_ & is apt to be so for some time to come -- i.e., as long as the professional full-freight timeshare sellers keep on slinging their high-pressure, arm-twisting, truth-stretching, guilt-tripping & psychologically manipulative razzle-dazzle & ballyhoo aimed at getting unknowledgeable customers to fork over thousands of dollars for timeshare deeds worth a few hundred at most.  

Buy timeshares resale.  (Or get'm free.)  Everything else is details. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rrsafety (Apr 7, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Since it seems to be TUG member consensus, maybe it would be a good idea if TUG had an entry page for any unrecognized IP address visiting the website. The entry page (landing page) would say:
> 
> "IF YOU JUST BOUGHT A TIMESHARE FROM A DEVELOPER WITHIN THE LAST 10 DAYS AND YOU ARE HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS WE STRONGLY SUGGEST THAT YOU RESCIND. READ YOUR CONTRACT CAREFULLY AND FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS ON HOW TO RESCIND EXACTLY. FOR ALL OTHER TIMESHARE RELATED ISSUES PLEASE ENTER TUG NOW."
> 
> If this landing page existed, it would give the adivce that most tuggers seem to think is the most useful advice TUG has to offer and it would do it right away in a clear manner that could not be ignored by newbies. That way, tuggers could save their (virtual) breath for discussing the more interesting issues of timesharing... the areas in which there's far more of a variety of opinions. And these discussions could move forward on the assumption that every tugger has heard the advice to rescind developer purchases.



Maybe we could have a landing page for passive-aggressives?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 7, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark Also.*




rrsafety said:


> Maybe we could have a landing page for passive-aggressives?


Good idea.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 8, 2013)

Truthfully, if that IN-YOUR-FACE-ALL-CAPS message was my first introduction to TUG, I would have skipped the site completely and tried any of the other search results for a more welcoming message elsewhere.


----------

